# What do you guys think?



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Well this little guy is for sale at my LFS. He came in a shipment of piranhas that they rtook the liberty of naming all black piranhas (these are the dents are brandtii and sanchezi are white p's folk btw.) I was excited when it first came in, it is definetly NOT a rhom.

I am 95% sure it is an S. altispinis. It is really timid compared to the other fish that came in. Here are the pics. The description, distribution, body shape, coloration (note humeral spot), and photos are all concurrent with the LeRoy's. I cross referenced with OPEFE website.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Honestly!...it really look like my Sanchezis..


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Just uploaded the video on to youtube, it should be ready any time now. give it a bit, they have to release it, but the link is here:


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i would have to agree it is not a black p. it does not look like a Sanchezis


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Honestly!...it really look like my Sanchezis..


LMFAO comin from the guy that thought a asnchezi was a medinai. no, its most certainly not a sanchezi. look at the concavitiy of the head, the slender mussle, the huge adipose, the profile of the fish is very much unlike a sanchezi. I am 95% sure it is S. altispinis, 5% says it might be compressus, there is no 3rd option it is one of the two.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Honestly!...it really look like my Sanchezis..


LMFAO *comin from the guy that thought a asnchezi was a medinai. * no, its most certainly not a sanchezi. look at the concavitiy of the head, the slender mussle, the huge adipose, the profile of the fish is very much unlike a sanchezi. I am 95% sure it is S. altispinis, 5% says it might be compressus, there is no 3rd option it is one of the two.
[/quote]
First of all I say it look the same as medinai...i never said it a medinai.

Second you post a thread and askk " what do you guys think" and here i gave you my answer

Third if you want to ID this go to ID forum and ask not here!...


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

HERE PEOPLE, IT IS NOT A SANCHEZI!!! If you can't tell from these revised (contrast levels changed) pics, you may be missing a chromosome!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

X2 if you ask your gonna get an answer even if you like it or not. And like you said (What do you guys think) well we told you what we think. Looks like a Sanch.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> X2 if you ask your gonna get an answer even if you like it or not. And like you said (What do you guys think) well we told you what we think. Looks like a Sanch.


you guys are both right, sorry, I just got realy mad because it is not a SAnchezi, look at the revised pics and you can see. It's my faault, I should have doen that first. Forgive me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> X2 if you ask your gonna get an answer even if you like it or not. And like you said (What do you guys think) well we told you what we think. Looks like a Sanch.


you guys are both right, sorry, I just got realy mad because it is not a SAnchezi, look at the revised pics and you can see. It's my faault, I should have doen that first. Forgive me.
[/quote]

Pm the pic to frank-Problem solved then-

Also wrong forum


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That is not your fault and no need for sorry!...It may or may not be a Sanc...I just say what i think it was..I know I'm not an exspert on ID piranha...It can be other piranha like you say!...

If the price are right!...grab it! it look very nice tho..


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah man, you ask for help, we help and give suggestions, you sh*t a brick etc...ill say compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems to be S. altispinis. Would know more if I could see the belly serrae.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say if you knew the collection point it would be easier to ID. Doesnt look sanchezi to me...I would say it is probably a compressus because they are pretty comon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lucky sob...buy it!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. *I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.*


Same way someone can ask for peoples opinions and then be a complete asshole when they give it......there is no explanation for it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. *I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.*


Same way someone can ask for peoples opinions and then be a complete asshole when they give it......there is no explanation for it.








[/quote]

QFTMFT


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I said sorry how many times already?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. *I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.*


Same way someone can ask for peoples opinions and then be a complete asshole when they give it......there is no explanation for it.








[/quote]

THe whole paragraph you quoted *WAS* the explanation for why I reacted like an asshole. Didn't you read it?







I would hope so as you _did_ quote it .







I already apologized multiple times.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. *I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.*


Same way someone can ask for peoples opinions and then be a complete asshole when they give it......there is no explanation for it.








[/quote]

THe whole paragraph you quoted *WAS* the explanation for why I reacted like an asshole. Didn't you read it?







I would hope so as you _did_ quote it .







I already apologized multiple times.








[/quote]

Yeah but we still have to give ya sh*t man-







Just let it blow over-No biggie man-At least i'm not holding it against ya


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I already said sorry, I just knew that people were gonna do this and say it was a rhom or a sanchezi. I don't get it why everyone on here finds it so hard to believe that someoen has a rar fish. THis is exaclty what happend to Dr. Giggles. Everyone said his was a rhom, even the big wigs that are supposed to know, but Giggles knew it wasn't a rhom, then Frank told him some time down the line from then that it was indeed an S. altispinis. *I just don't get it why people are so quick to shoot things like that down.*


Same way someone can ask for peoples opinions and then be a complete asshole when they give it......there is no explanation for it.








[/quote]

THe whole paragraph you quoted *WAS* the explanation for why I reacted like an asshole. Didn't you read it?







I would hope so as you _did_ quote it .







I already apologized multiple times.








[/quote]

*Yeah but we still have to give ya sh*t man*-







Just let it blow over-No biggie man-At least i'm not holding it against ya








[/quote]

indeed...i figure its a comp. man...try taking a couple other pics if you can


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

im kinda leaning toweard an irritan.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BUY IT lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

looks like an oscar to me.


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> looks like an oscar to me.


^^agreed.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

albino oscar Id Complete


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

haha....comp...but not 100% just cuz they are more common...but ya never know.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> haha....comp...but not 100% just cuz they are more common...but ya never know.


Damn! I thought I had a rare fish on my hands *sigh* _Astronotus Ocellatus_ ID complete

Well, frank says altispinis so....

I am kinda leaning away from it, It was so damn shy in the tank. On the other hand, two tanks down was a crazy 8" GDR for $59.99.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you are 100% right on your 95% guess. That is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

After reviewing many compressus photos for the better part of the past 3 hours, I think we can safely rule it out. I'm still not 100% sure, but darn near. I saw several pics labeled marginatus pics that show striking similarities aswell as some labeled as altuvei. I say labeled because I think many serras go miss ID'ed on a frequent basis. I think many times we will see a serra labeled one thing when it is actually another. I know it is not altuvei, they have much rounder contours around their bodies. I awant to rule out compressus because of the higher profile from the bottom of the jaws to the top, the glossy less spotted appearence, and the more orangey red than red coloration in the throat region typical of most compressus. The spots on the Compressus are less circular and more of small skids down the flanks. You can see the enhanced image on OPEFE. I am About 98% sure thte fish in question is indeed _Serrasalmus altispinis_

"Marginatus" I think this may be miss-ID'ed, looks not like any other marginatus I have seen in terms of color and jaw shape/ head profile. Marginatus have amazing colors on their anal fins that range from a bright orange to firey red. I think this fish picttured is identical to the one in question here today:


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Your piranha does look like S. altispinis, but theres a good chance it could also be a S. compressus. It would help a lot if we knew where it was collected from. Whatever it is...very nice specimen.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

These species form what is known as the compressus group:

S. altuvei
S. hastatus
S. marginatus
S. altispinis
S. compressus
S. geryi

They share very similar-like body shapes which makes identification difficult for some of them. S. altispinis is the most closest appearing to S. rhombeus, which according to Jegu makes field identification difficult. Having said that, S. marginatus and S. altispinis are indeed closer appearing to each other other than some minor features seen on S. altispinis not seen on S. marginatus. Collection point is important as that would rule out some of the species listed above. But the serrae on the belly is one of the key differences between marginatus v. altispinis.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

it looks quite like one of my fish. it sold as an altispinis but ID as an altuive or compressus later. very skittish at first but now is a finger chaser and the most aggressive p of my collection. one of my favorest fishes.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you get this fish?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

zhelmet said:


> it looks quite like one of my fish. it sold as an altispinis but ID as an altuive or compressus later. very skittish at first but now is a finger chaser and the most aggressive p of my collection. one of my favorest fishes.


That's def not the same fish. The face on this one is more slender and the height of it's muzzel is more verically compressed. Similar body shape, face is different, colors are very differnt. Like I said, copressus seem to have more onangey colors like yours, and less spotting, the lateral line angle is visually distinguishable from the fish in question.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As Frank said a clear pic of the belly serrae and the serrae near the anus is very important here. My Altispinis for 3 years was id'd as a compressus until it grew out a bit and i was able to retain a brief high resolution video capturing the serrae. Not the easist thing to do with a still shot when a fish does not want to sit still. For that price I say go for it the risk/reward for that fish is way in your favor.


----------

